# Pamlico Sound Charter



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

My husband and I want to bareboat on the Pamlico this spring. Can anyone suggest a good charter company?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I grew up on the Pamlico sound and Chartered there about 5 years ago. The company I used was based out of Washington NC. I don''t have their name handy but they usually run an add in sailing magazine. I will see if I can find it. I believe the offered one way Charters from Washington over to New Bern. That is a great way to see much of the area. George


----------

